# Broken tent poles



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

Anybody know of a place that makes fiberglass tent poles? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

Someone said the fiberglass driveway markers work just as well and a lot cheaper.


----------



## sciaenid (May 1, 2013)

These poles go to my truck tent. Manufacturer has changed diameter of there poles & will not fit my older tent.








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## 56Jeff (Aug 29, 2014)

Not sure if this helps,,
But a few months ago we saw " Flex Fix it" on the Shark Tank.
and they used a broken tent pole as 1 or their examples. Everyone on the show bent it, and they we impressed enough to make a offer,

I saw this stuff at Lowe's about 2 weeks later.

Jeffrey


----------

